# Does a CASE 685 have a pre-heater?



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

I just acquired a CASE IH 685 with the 239 diesel that struggles starting when the temp is freezing or below - even when the block heater has been plugged in.

I think I've learned that this engine is a 'direct start' - which wouldn't have a pre-heater or glow plugs? 

I'm sure it looks like I'm answering my own question. 

My confusion comes from other Forum threads that suggest that 'most' diesel engines have a pre-heater or glow plugs specifically to aid cold starting.

I have the original Operator's Manual. The Manual only addresses use of the ether injection system when cold - no mention of 'warming up' anything before start.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

It appears that it might have a pre heat.......... https://www.ebay.com/itm/IH-Interna...-695-784-785-795-84-884-885-895-/261281310526


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Are you using the ether injection system?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

IF it has a "thermo-start" plug.. it'll be in the intake manifold, right where the rubber meets the manifold metal..
There should be a SMALL fuel line & an electrical connection on it..


----------



## robertgrisham (Jun 7, 2011)

I have a IH2400A with a three cylinder diesel (D179), direct starting. Has always been hard starting. I used starting fluid for a long time until I blew the head gasket. Lesson learned, I installed a tank heater and now starts easily. Even in the summer I plug the heater in an hour or so before starting. Saves a lot of ware on the starter. When this tractor was new 45 years or so ago it did have a starting fluid set-up. Age has its problems but the tank heater helps. About $50 or $60 at NAPA or a tank heater and can be found many other places. Good luck.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Your block heater might be burnt out. After it’s plugged in for a while place your hand next to to see if it’s warm. It should be noticeably warm or hot.

switching to a good full-syn multigrade oil with help with the cold starts also. I use a 5W40, but if you get colder than -30c you may want to step down to a 0W40.


----------



## CapTree (Aug 29, 2019)

Docmarc said:


> I just acquired a CASE IH 685 with the 239 diesel that struggles starting when the temp is freezing or below - even when the block heater has been plugged in.
> 
> I think I've learned that this engine is a 'direct start' - which wouldn't have a pre-heater or glow plugs?
> 
> ...


If it has an ether injection, be sure you have proper instruction on how to use it. Ether spray into the air intake works, but this should be done only with experience as to much can destroy an engine in a hurry even before an overspeed trip, if it has one.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

If you are using ether only spray a short 'blast' ( only a second )when the engine is 'whirling'. That might be hard to do if the air intake is a long ways from the key, you might have to get a helper.
If you don't want to use ether try this;open the throttle full, leave the fuel shut-off in the shut off position, turn the key to start and let the engine 'whirl' for 8 or 10 seconds then quickly move the shut off to on, when it starts adjust the throttle to whatever rpm you want.


----------



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

Thanks for the responses. I've figured out the problem and it was - me.
I bought an Original CASE 685 Operators Manual. In it, there are explicit instructions on the use of the ether injection system for cold starts. It says, and I quote "While cranking the engine, press the ether start button for a maximum of 15 seconds, then release key."

I've found that the old 'one-thousand, two-thousand' count is all that's needed. Throttle cracked, spin engine, count off on the ether button - so far, has started every time.

I did check the block heater operation as suggested by Marc Hanna - didn't get hot or even warm. Installed a new one and it DOES get warm.

C'mon winter. I'm ready.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Docmarc said:


> Thanks for the responses. I've figured out the problem and it was - me.
> I bought an Original CASE 685 Operators Manual. In it, there are explicit instructions on the use of the ether injection system for cold starts. It says, and I quote "While cranking the engine, press the ether start button for a maximum of 15 seconds, then release key."
> 
> I've found that the old 'one-thousand, two-thousand' count is all that's needed. Throttle cracked, spin engine, count off on the ether button - so far, has started every time.
> ...


That is a LOT of ether!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Agreed. That is indeed a lot of ether!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

What a lot of people dont know is>> that system or ANY ether inj. system has a TINY orifice that allows a predetermined amount of fluid into the system..
I think "amount" is the wrong wording.. because it'll keep spraying as long as the button is pushed..
Let me say that, its NOT like "us", holding a can & spraying the intake.. its a very fine mist & if the book says hold it for THAT long, it must have a very small orifice..??
Have u TRIED holding it less.?? I see where u wrote, "MAXIMUM" of 15 seconds.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

U have whats known as a> "VA" inj. pump on that 239..
If u go down to the pump & notice there are 2 levers on the side of that pump..
1 is for hi idle & low idle..
& the other is for max fuel & starting..
The starting lever position is VERY touchy.. it sometimes needs adjustment in or out over time.. VERY touchy meaning 1 turn, 1 way or the other to get it to start quicker..
What I like to do is remove the linkage.. then w/ my hand & fingers HOLD the lever on the pump, just off the stop screw & try to start it.. if it starts quicker, great, adjust the screw to make the lever hit the stop screw. 
IF it doesnt start quicker, back the screw OUT 1 turn & hold the lever against the screw.
I'll betcha between the starting aid & the start/stop screw adjustment, you'll be just fine come winter..
Good luck.


----------



## Docmarc (Jul 21, 2018)

I've learned that the tractor starts just fine with 2 - 3 seconds of ether - not sure why they (CASE) even mentioned '15 seconds' -- seems to me that 15 seconds would be whole can of ether?...kind of like a bomb waiting to explode...

The tractor has been starting every morning down to about 25degrees F without having to plug it in. Our weather here WILL get down to below zero sooner or later. 

Michael


----------



## machalillafruit (3 mo ago)

One fellow did the valves and it fixed the problem..


----------



## tyra4inc (2 mo ago)

I was looking for help, not a mechanical kind of guy, can figure things out if I know what I'm looking for, LOL Just got a 1980"s 685 IH where would I look to see if mine has a OME block heater( might be the wrong question) I live in Treasure Valley Area Idaho can get to 0 degrees but mostly in the mid Teens is the lowest it will go. mine does have the ether can button


----------



## jtpasto (Nov 12, 2020)

If your engine has threaded plugs, places to connect heater hoses and heater to circulate water, you can install a HotStart. I installed one on my Case 831C, it works great. The HotStart has a pump so it heats and circulates the heated water. The hot water flows through the cylinder head into the block making starting really easy. I also installed one on an Austin Western road grader with a 471 Detroit diesel. They work great.


----------

